

Show HN: Full rewrite of Plunker, an online code editor with real-time features - gbadman
http://plnkr.co

======
gbadman
__Source __:<https://github.com/filearts/plunker>

 __Google Group
__:<https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/plunker>

I'm looking for constructive feedback on what can make this a go-to
replacement for awesome sites like jsFiddle.net and jsbin.com

~~~
atlassic
> I'm looking for constructive feedback on what can make this a go-to
> replacement for awesome sites like jsFiddle.net and jsbin.com

This seems like the wrong goal. Nobody wants a replacement for an existing
site, just because.

To quote Ashton Kutcher: Mark Zuckerberg will always be a better Mark
Zuckerberg than you. You won't make a better jsFiddle by trying to be a
jsFiddle.

Do something that jsFiddle.net and jsbin.com don't do, or do it much better
(read: simpler). Quick idea: git access.

~~~
gbadman
Hi atlassic, you are right on that point. Perhaps I have poorly articulated my
request.

Plunker is different from those sites in one key respect (and several other
smaller ways):

 _Each plunk is run as a first class web citizen_

This means that XHR requests against files within the same plunk just work.
Anything that would work as if the files were statically hosted on github
pages would also work on this, making it an excellent and non-artificial
testing ground for web snippets.

------
MrDOS
FYI, the top-half of the “+NEW…” link is covered by the logo link to the
Plunker front page. Kind of disconcerting to suddenly be redirected away from
your workspace with unsaved changes. (Firefox 14, Mac OS X.)

~~~
gbadman
Hi MrDOS, thanks for pointing that out. I fixed it yesterday.

------
tmchow
Great work on this. While I love jsfiddle, I do like Plunker's 1 click support
for bootstrap and the "live discussion" feature.

------
boopboop
plnkr.co appears to be offline

~~~
gbadman
Yep, as your typical weekend hacker I was completely oblivious to the real
torrent that is the HN front page.

The awesome guys at <http://www.nodejitsu.com/> are helping me weather the
storm. Alas it seems to be my backend code that just isn't cutting it!

Would love for some helpful hackers to point me in the right direction
(<https://github.com/filearts/plunker>).

